# hitch



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Is there any difference between the Curt hitch and the Draw-Tite.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

I went with the Curt, it has boxed ends.










vs


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I went with the curt. I liked that it uses three bolts on both sides instead of only two on the passenger like the draw tite and hidden hitch. Also the curt has a little more clearance and has a longer neck meaning it comes out just a little further.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

I found a local place who can get the Curt Class III for me by Friday.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Higgledy....

Don't use that aftermarket hitch if you can avoid it and afford it. The entire cross bar is visible and there is no place on the bar to mount your electrical plug. Had this on my 2009 Routan and was completely unhappy with it. Install is easy, but there's a trade-off.

On my 2011 Routan I installed the OEM factory hitch. It is completely hidden; has a welded bracket for your electrical plug, and looks great. The downside is that it is twice as expensive. It replaces the rear steel beam bumper on the rear of the car and requires the complete removal of the plastic rear bumper to install.

But by being methodical and taking your time, you could do it and the results are outstanding. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Ondaora20 said:


> Higgledy....
> 
> Don't use that aftermarket hitch if you can avoid it and afford it. The entire cross bar is visible and there is no place on the bar to mount your electrical plug. Had this on my 2009 Routan and was completely unhappy with it. Install is easy, but there's a trade-off.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the warning. I've been wondering about the look too. In fact, I've been driving around looking at every Chrysler and VW van but none have hitches. :banghead: Do you have a VW or Chrysler part number? Is a hitch likely to be in stack at the local dealer? Also, would you have a chance to post a picture of your hitch or maybe email it to me? I'll pm my email and cell number. Thank you.


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, I didn't take pictures of the install or the hitch before I installed it (I knew I should have...sorry). When the package arrived, it was very intimidating at first when I got all of the parts out. But I studied the booklet for a few days and then got to work.

I also do not have part numbers, and doubt the dealerships would stock these..whether at a Chrysler/Dodge or VW. But do what I did...get it on ebay. See link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/TOWN...sler|Model:Town+&+Country&hash=item5ad2f9ace1

It's the real deal and the shipping is reasonable.

And when you get it...if it is a little banged up from the shipping, just do what I did. Lightly sand it down and spray another coat of paint on it. Rustoleum from the hardware store worked great.

Compared to the others...you will love this hitch. When you see how you have to install it, you will agree, it is a rock solid set-up and the results speak for themselves.

See my other recent post 'De-Badged' to see what it looks like from the rear.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

Ditto this. I have been watching this thread. When I bought my 2011 I had them include the hitch in the deal. They had to order it. Took two weeks to get it. And another week to get a day I could go in for the install. Just picked it up and man I am glad I went this route. I would hate myself if I went with a aftermarket. Plus the wiring is a 7 pin direct connect to tje factory harness. So all I have to do is add a brake controller and I'm all set for a trailer w brakes. 

It looks way sturdier and bettter than any aftermarket setup I have seen. 




Ondaora20 said:


> Higgledy....
> 
> Don't use that aftermarket hitch if you can avoid it and afford it. The entire cross bar is visible and there is no place on the bar to mount your electrical plug. Had this on my 2009 Routan and was completely unhappy with it. Install is easy, but there's a trade-off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Ondaora20 said:


> Higgledy....
> 
> Don't use that aftermarket hitch if you can avoid it and afford it. The entire cross bar is visible and there is no place on the bar to mount your electrical plug. Had this on my 2009 Routan and was completely unhappy with it. Install is easy, but there's a trade-off.


I am going to respectfully disagree. I have my curt hitch installed and there is no visible cross bar. At least not for the curt and I just looked at pics for the Hidden Hitch and Draw Tite and they don't show a cross bar either. I'm not trying to sell the curt or after market hitch, but those three brands are not visible anymore than the stock one from VW.  The only difference in visibility is that the VW/Chrysler hitch requires cutting the plastic so it can sit higher. 

As far as a mount, no big deal for me, but maybe someone wants that and can't attach their wiring any other way. I personall zip tied mine, but I have seen others drill a bracket. 

The reason I did not go with the stock hitch is because of cost (the Curt Class III costs $140.00), because of the install (way to much for me, but kudos if you can do it, plus I did not like taking off the bumper skin, I was worried I would scratch it), I did not want to cut the bumper skin (again I worry that I would mess it up), and time.

Just my opinion, they both look good to me, and serve their intended purpose.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I forgot to mention that you can see pics at www.etrailer.com. They show all the hitches installed and there are videos which show you the install and the after install appearance.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

The OEM hitch looks great, but I don't have enough time to wait for the dealer to get it in--I am going on vacation next week. Besides, I have no plans to tow a trailer just my bike rack. Though, I might hang a pair of rubber nuts from the hitch.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

higgledy said:


> Though, I might hang a pair of rubber nuts from the hitch.


Make sure they're the BIG chrome daddies! A kid in my neighborhood has blue ones hanging from his clapped out jeep, hate to be him!


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Ondaora20 said:


> Higgledy....
> 
> Don't use that aftermarket hitch if you can avoid it and afford it. The entire cross bar is visible and there is no place on the bar to mount your electrical plug.


Aftermarket hitches are great if you're doing light towing, and mine is as hidden as yours, I don't see a crossbar. You can't beat it for $150 and 45 mins work.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

58kafer said:


> Make sure they're the BIG chrome daddies! A kid in my neighborhood has blue ones hanging from his clapped out jeep, hate to be him!


Yeah, I've seen those blues ones. I guess they don't know the expression? :facepalm:


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

Row1Rich said:


> Aftermarket hitches are great if you're doing light towing..


I don't think there is a difference in towing capacity between the Class III after market hitches and the stock hitch. My curt is rated at 4k.


----------



## higgledy (Jul 24, 2011)

Steveaut said:


> I don't think there is a difference in towing capacity between the Class III after market hitches and the stock hitch. My curt is rated at 4k.


 I agree, but if I paid for the towing pkg I think I'd want the OEM hitch too. I don't know why I would care when they are both equally capable, but I know I would.


----------



## arizonaroutan (Jun 18, 2011)

*Be careful*

I installed a CURT hitch this morning and it was fairly straight foward. I did notice that the airconditioning line that runs close to the hitch attachment bolt on the passenger side was in contact with the mounting bolt. In the 6000 miles of driving, the factory bolt had worn away the plastic coating on the steel line. The steel line was "ok" so I wrapped the line with some rubber tubing and installed the hitch. 

I did e-mail VW and told them what I observed. 

I mention this so that everyone is aware of a possible weak design point for our Routans.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Factory best?*

The video at etrailers.com shows the closeness of the a/c lines and the rubber tube used to protect them. I too am interested in installing a hitch, and my VW dealer quoted $375 without wiring or ball (or installation). A site on EBay has the factory hitch for $300. Seems to me that the factory hitch is much more heavy-duty, and looks better too. How long does it take to install? And is a wiring kit available?


----------



## Ondaora20 (Apr 19, 2010)

I installed the factory hitch (see the results on the red Routan above). It took me the better part of two days...but I was meticulous and took my time. It is a little dicey taking the rear bumper off for the first time...but it turned out to be straight forward and relatively easy.

I had the after market hitch on my '09 Routan and I disliked it completely. The OEM hitch is beautifully integrated into the car, and while it is a lot more expensive than the aftermarket unit, I think it is well worth the additional money.

I am sure you can get the wiring harness. The OEM harness was a piece of cake to install.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Bought a Hitch*

Even though I thought the factory hitch is a more heavy-duty unit, I went with a Draw-Tight hitch from U-Haul, saved probably $300. Just couldn't justify the added cost, and after looking at the hitch at U-Haul, I feel cofident the Draw-Tight is plenty heavy-duty enough. It will be installed next week, as they had to order the wiring kit, and I thought the install cost is reasonable. The hitch cost $155, plus installation and wiring.


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*VW hitch cover*

Where did the VW logo hitch cover come from, with the factory hitch? I've been searching the internet with no luck. I suppose I could buy a blank one and put a decal on it, or get a stoplight type.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Where did the VW logo hitch cover come from, with the factory hitch? I've been searching the internet with no luck. I suppose I could buy a blank one and put a decal on it, or get a stoplight type.


Factory accessory that you can get at the dealer


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Steveaut said:


> I am going to respectfully disagree. I have my curt hitch installed and there is no visible cross bar.


Same here, All i see with my Curt hitch is the Receiver. everything else is tucked up into the bumper


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*My DrawTight*

Here's a shot of my hitch as installed by U-haul. I like the way the wiring is hidden away in the jack storage area until it is needed, no exposed wiring when not in use. The wiring installs just like the stock wiring kit from Chrysler, with a power wire running up to the battery. All in all, a clean installation. As you can see, only the receiver part shows.


----------



## pefer (Apr 27, 2006)

VWroutanvanman said:


> Here's a shot of my hitch as installed by U-haul. I like the way the wiring is hidden away in the jack storage area until it is needed, no exposed wiring when not in use. The wiring installs just like the stock wiring kit from Chrysler, with a power wire running up to the battery. All in all, a clean installation. As you can see, only the receiver part shows.


Same here!! :thumbup:
My wire harness is in the very same spot in my Caravan when not in use, stays clean and corrosion free (love of salted roads here).

The Curt hitch on mine looks much the same looking from the back of the van.


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

Pretty good deal on a factory hitch, there is one left:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/161368871841

$204 + free shipping.

MSRP = $433.00
Online Price = $363.72
MOPAR 82211974
VW 7B0092135

Class 2 hitch
"Get your Routan ready for towing. The trailer hitch receiver is capable of hauling Class 2 weight levels; however, the Routan needs upgrades from the factory in order to perform at similar standards. Vehicles approved for Class 2 weight levels have 1M5 factory prep, while Class 1 vehicles have no 1M5 factory prep. Hitch ball and ball mount sold separately. Vehicle restrictions apply. Visit your local dealer for more information."


----------



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

http://www.moparonlineparts.com/docs/82213168AC.pdf

Looks like the Mopar number is different here: 82213168AC

It does require bumper removal.



Chedman13 said:


> Pretty good deal on a factory hitch, there is one left:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/161368871841
> 
> $204 + free shipping.
> ...


----------

